# Freezing feet!!!!



## Gunslinger2681 (Oct 20, 2015)

Underneath my Sims stockingfoot waders I wear fleece lined neoprene socks and foreverlast reef boots! My feet and toes were freezing after two hours in the water today, I think the biggest factor is the pressure vacuum once totally submerged. It prevents my toes from moving and being able to circulate blood. I've tried wool socks under the neoprene booties as an extra layer and I feel like it just makes it even worse. Any tricks from a wiley veteran would be appreciated


----------



## Cavjock22 (Jan 5, 2008)

I waded today and only used insulated socks inside my Simms waders.. Inside my socks were 2 heat packs from academy.. Works like a champ.. Feet are never cold.. Also use the not so forever last boots... Mine ain't going t make 2 years..


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Sounds like the foot area on your waders are too small for your feet and the layering is making it worse and cutting off circulation.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Boots need to be two sizes big for waders. Otherwise they will constrict blood flow.


----------



## Gunslinger2681 (Oct 20, 2015)

Boots r 2 sizes bigger and stocking feet slide on and off easily. Do yall feel the vacuum effect on the socks and stocking feet?


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

I wear wool socks and liner socks. My feet sometimes get cold, but it's the price you have to pay sometimes. I agree it sounds like you may be getting circulation restricted.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Next step would be your legs. If your legs are too cold the warm blood can't get to your feet. Might need fleece pants under your waders. 

If that doesn't work either change to thick/heavy neoprene waders or go see your doctor about poor circulation in your legs!!!!


----------



## merle (Jul 13, 2010)

*Try a smaller pair of waders*



Gunslinger2681 said:


> Boots r 2 sizes bigger and stocking feet slide on and off easily. Do yall feel the vacuum effect on the socks and stocking feet?


Your stocking feet (waders) may be too big. I don't feel the vacuum in my stocking feet, only in the upper leg area where it is not tight. Also my stocking feet do not come off easily. Surprisingly with a breathable base sock, smart wool sock, and a wool lined stocking my feet stay comfortable...in the dead of winter.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Cold feet while wading is a problem I wish I knew how to solve. I bought thermal underwear ( I'm not talking about long johns, I'm talking about the real thing). These keep you warm and it better be cold or you will get hot. They are thin and comfortable. I would think socks made of the same material would do the trick. Anyone know if they are available?

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Regular socks doubled. Fleece pants (my P.J.s) then bluejeans. Then oversized mud boots that fit good with the double socks.

Never had a problem.


----------



## Rotate (Mar 7, 2011)

I wear 2 sock layers - first is a synthetic wick dry sock, then I cover that with a tall wool sock.

I have never had problems, but I don't wear Sims.

Maybe you could borrow a different brand from a friend for the day and compare. Might help you narrow down the issue.

Or use the warming pads.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

OnedayScratch said:


> Regular socks doubled. Fleece pants (my P.J.s) then bluejeans. Then oversized mud boots that fit good with the double socks.
> 
> Never had a problem.


Dang how do those jeans work out? Seem like get your junk in a bunch. I wear thin socks and then thick wool socks over. BTW never felt freezing feet until you been NIGHT ice fishing!


----------



## sheldonasvoboda (Apr 23, 2015)

I wish my feet were cold right now, due to cold saltwater on my waders.....instead of being at work looking busy


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I'm going to try Lava Core dive socks. Lava Core makes fleece lined wetsuits/shirts/pants/gloves etc. Wife uses them scuba diving and loves 'em. Since the wind forecast is howling all week, I'll be doing a lot of wading. Will report how they work.


----------



## Cmac4075 (Dec 3, 2012)

It's just part of it, really. I've been in 2 pairs of socks, Simms waders, wading boots that fit correctly and in water so cold my joints hurt within a couple minutes of getting in the water. It's all part of winter fishing. Sometimes the more you put on the worse it gets bc you can't move your feet as much. I've had buddies take their shoes off and wade in the booties of the waders, alone just bc it was that cold and they wanted to be able to wiggle their toes. I personally have not done that. If you mess around and make your feet sweat a little, you make things worse, too.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Cmac4075 said:


> It's just part of it, really. I've been in 2 pairs of socks, Simms waders, wading boots that fit correctly and in water so cold my joints hurt within a couple minutes of getting in the water. It's all part of winter fishing. Sometimes the more you put on the worse it gets bc you can't move your feet as much. I've had buddies take their shoes off and wade in the booties of the waders, alone just bc it was that cold and they wanted to be able to wiggle their toes. I personally have not done that. If you mess around and make your feet sweat a little, you make things worse, too.


I don't get it. I'm a skinny guy that when the wind blows I get cold. But I fish the coldest water fishable and never have a cold problem. I layer up and only one pair of thick wool socks with my boots and of course the wader booties and never have a cold feet or cold problem at all.


----------



## Hunt-Fish-Die (Sep 2, 2010)

Flambeau Heated Insoles with wireless remote, your feet will never be cold again.

http://www.flambeauoutdoors.com/en/hunting/site/details/F240-L


----------

